# 6 Mo. old crying and barking in crate...



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, so Loki is almost 6 months old, and he has had no problem going into his crate at night to go to sleep. But out of no where, just 2 nights ago he started crying and barking like newly brought home pup after we put him in his crate for bed time. The first night he finally fell asleep after a few minutes, until I got up to feed the dogs at 6 am when I put him back in his crate so I could sleep 2 more hours, he cried and barked like crazy. I had to take him out of his crate and sleep on the sofa where he then went right to sleep with me.

Last night he cried and barked and wouldn't stop, it was 2:30am and I knew he would wake my neighbors. We moved the crate into the bedroom thinking he would calm down knowing we were right there, but not that made it worse and he clawed and the door of his crate to be let out. Once we did he acted like he hadn't seen us all day. And of course him being only 6 months old leaving the crate door open with the bedroom door shut just doesn't work, he wanted to aggravate our Min Pin (she sleep under the covers with us) and get into everything he shouldn't. So this time the boyfriend wend downstairs and slept with him on the sofa.

I don't know what has gotten into Loki, but I can't have him barking at night in his crate, and of course one of us can't sleep on the sofa with him every night. I know right now we are giving into what he wants, but I have never experienced a dog that all of a sudden doesn't want to be in their crate at night. Could he all of a sudden have separation anxiety? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Please help we need some sleep!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well 6 months can be a tough time. The pup isn't a little puppy any more. Pups are getting more stamina and need more excercise. 

I see a lot of behavioral issues that start popping up around 6 months and most times upping the excercise solves the problems. A tired dog is a good dog.

Val


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

What kind of crate do you have? Wire or plastic airline crate style? The reason I ask is for some dogs, it is better to have a quieter environment with a more enclosed feeling to it. If you have a wire crate you can try laying a blanket over it, but be careful because they can pull it into their crate and shred it if they are having anxiety. I personally think the pup has discovered if it barks and carries on, you will let him out. I know its a pain, but try walking away from him when he starts up. If he is in the same room and barking his head off, leave the room, when he quiets come back in, if he starts barking again....walk away. You can train him to understand that barking actually gets him the OPPOSITE of what he wants. Crating a dog can actually help with anxiety. 6 months can be a tough age, they start testing bounderies and acting like complete butheads sometimes. Try putting him in the crate with a stuffed kong, he only gets it in the crate, when he comes out, kong gets put up until he goes back in.....etc. It doesnt sound like he doesnt like the crate, but doesnt like not being in the middle of everything, but if you do let him out when he is being a spaz, he will just continue, because it works for him.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

He has an airline crate, I always found that my dogs liked them better. It was just so out of the blue that he started this. He has been fine for 4 months sleeping in the crate at night. I will try stuffing a Kong, just have to figure out what to stuff it with. We have been keeping him busy today to tire him out in hopes he has not been getting enough exercise for a 6 month old.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

There are all sorts of suggestions on here, peanut butter, canned food, yogurt and some sardines.........then freeze it. It takes them longer to get it out that way.....Any thing will work, but make it the best thing on earth and something he only gets in the crate.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I think he getting to the stage where he is testing the boundaries and, guess what (as you have mentioned), he is getting what he wants - i.e. he complains and gets company and being let out. Maybe you need to talk to your neighbours and mention that he may be noisy for a few nights but you are working on it. Make sure he is tired and pottied but then ignore any tantrums - you may also lose a little sleep (get some ear plugs for you and your neighbours) but from now on do not give in to his tantrums. 

You are the humans, he is the dog, and he has it good - probably too good!!


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Well for the past couple nights I have given him a good workout before bed time, which unfortunately make me not tired any more, lol. Then I have been giving him a stuffed frozen Kong and that keeps him busy for about an hour after he is put in his crate. Then the crying starts, but usually only lasts for 20 - 30 minutes, at least he hasn't been barking. He usually starts crying again 1 -2 more times before we get up in the morning, but we have been ignoring him until then. Hopefully he will get the hit and give up. I have talked to the neighbors, our only concern is he may wake up their newborn when they are getting their "naps" in, but so far they haven't heard too much of Loki since the first 2 nights.

Thanks for the input, hopefully I can break him of thinking he gets what he wants all the time. As he is currently sitting at the baby gate whining at me to let him get into the kitchen so he can counter surf. lol


----------

